

Ten E-commerce mistakes - babul
http://www.paulgraham.com/mistakes.html

======
babul
I often think one of the best things people who want to sell things (both in
the real world and online and regardless of the product) can do is to sell
seriously on ebay for a while. It teaches you many of the principles outlined
and so much more e.g. market, marketing, product, focus, trends, analysis,
accounting, stock taking, customer handling, psychology, competition etc..

It is especially useful before launching into an ecommerce website offering.

------
saurabh
Can anybody elaborate on this point? -> "search engines ignore dynamically-
generated pages"

~~~
tstegart
As far as I can tell, if all your product pages are dynamically generated,
then if someone does a search for your product, they won't find it, because
the search engine robot can't input information to get the page to return the
results (although this is changing). Read a few SEO articles, there are a lot
on the subject that can explain it better, but basically a lot of people were
cutting themselves out of the search engine game by using dynamically
generated pages. Most people don't do it anymore.

